
This new search engine could be way smarter than Google - jestinjoy1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/05/24/this-new-search-engine-could-be-way-smarter-than-google/?tid=sm_fb
======
andreicon
having to look for it using google is somewhat of a paradox, imho

